# Driving to North London then parking and getting the tube?



## Part 2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Re: this thread

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=219101

Train travel is gonna be a problem for me I think.

Say I was gonna drive down on the day and get the tube to Brick Lane, where might I drive to?

I don't really want to drive into London if I can help it and wouldn't mind avoiding paying silly money for parking. Or is that a given anywhere in London?


----------



## Bodmass (Sep 27, 2007)

What road will you be approaching London on?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2007)

could park in some of hackney - no controlled parking - no tube either though, but trains to liverpool st, which is near brick lane


----------



## trashpony (Sep 27, 2007)

If you're coming on Saturday, there are generally no parking restrictions. You could park round here (Kilburn - about 5 mins from the end of the M1) and get the tube easy peasy


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks 

probably M40 or M1. I'm thinking it will be Sunday if I'm not staying over, just drive down early like.

Had a mate in Kilburn once aswell, so I might have an idea of were I am.


----------



## Bodmass (Sep 27, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> could park in some of hackney - no controlled parking - no tube either though, but trains to liverpool st, which is near brick lane



Is it in Brick Lane?

What day of the week are you going?

If it's a weekend you could consider parking in the City as parking restrictions finish at 13.30 on Saturday (a whopping 4 quid an hour at other times though)

5 Golden rules when parking on street in London

1) check the signs
2) now check them again
3) Check the parking space you are in corresponds to the sign you were just looking at and, if you are going to feed a meter, it is the correct one also.
4) Walk round the car and check you aren't overhanging *anything*, even by half at inch
5) Now check that sign again.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2007)

aye, park near morgate/barbican to be safe, the side streets around there and usually ok to park after 1.30 on saturday


----------



## Maggot (Sep 27, 2007)

If you're coming on the M40 you can park near Hillingdon tube which is just off the M40. Bit of a tube journey, but you don't have to drive in London at all.


----------



## Bodmass (Sep 27, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> probably M40 or M1. I'm thinking it will be Sunday if I'm not staying over, just drive down early like.


(at the risk of confusing you with too many suggestions !)


If you really want a hassle free life, come down the M40 and park at Hillingdon tube just after the end of the motorway. You don't touch London at all. Costs 1 of your earth pounds on a weekend, and seems fairly secure.

You'll need a zone 6 travel card (about 6 and a half quid IIRC) but even a central zone card will cost the thick end of a fiver.



It takes 40 minutes into town on the Met line, but totally hassle free.

And you miss the 50 camera zone for M1 widening. And all the traffic enforcement in the centre. And all the hassle of navigating if you are on your own.

EDIT: sorry Maggot, you must have posted while I was waffling on


----------



## Maggot (Sep 27, 2007)

Bodmass said:
			
		

> EDIT: sorry Maggot, you must have posted while I was waffling on


No worries, you provided much more detail than me.

Great minds think alike, or something.


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 29, 2007)

Hillingdon is the least hassle option and best value for money ...trian every 10mins to Aldgate and short walk to Brick Lane.

You need nerves of steel to drive down the M40 south of Northolt.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 29, 2007)

Yep, def another vote for M40 > Hillingdon.

Though I like the idea of the person who doesn't want to drive in London being advised to park in Hackney, Morgate or the Barbican.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, those last two did puzzle me a bit and all.


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 29, 2007)

If you do decide to drive into London, there's a NCR car park near Old Street/Great Eastern St.  It's just outside the congestion charging zone.


----------



## zoltan (Sep 29, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Re: this thread
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=219101
> 
> ...




how abour east / essex border area ?

A1/M11 / A13 - easy run, easy parking

dagenham  

or hornchurch / upminster - straight on teh discrict line zone 6 into London


----------



## Maggot (Sep 29, 2007)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> how abour east / essex border area ?
> 
> A1/M11 / A13 - easy run, easy parking


 That's not much use if he's coming in on the M1 or M40.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 29, 2007)

Threads a cracker.

Have you considered parking in Calais ?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> Yep, def another vote for M40 > Hillingdon.
> 
> Though I like the idea of the person who doesn't want to drive in London being advised to park in Hackney, Morgate or the Barbican.



he did say he didn't want to drive into london if he could help it, which suggests that he might be prepared to do it


----------



## Bodmass (Sep 30, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> Threads a cracker.
> 
> Have you considered parking in Calais ?



With the improved Eurostar service, Paris is a good 'park and ride' option for London.

Does anyone know a good place to park on the outskirts and catch the Metro


----------

